# Off Subject



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok Vince, it's my turn to do the Snoopy Dance...









I am interrupting the regularly sheduled program for an important message.....

After almost a year of layoff, other than a temporary stint through the summer, I'm once again in the ranks of the employed. Hurrayyyyyyyy!!!

Finally got into a tool & die shop I've been trying to get into for months. Guess I bugged them enough they didn't want me calling any more and decided to put me on the team. 

Whew! Thought I was gonna have to get a real job there for a while. 

Sorry, you guys are family, and I had to tell someone.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled program.....


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats eyes! I believe good things happen to good people! Amen!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

That's awesome! congrats!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that's very good to hear. now you can get me that okuma catilina trolling reel ive been eyeing. LOL..just kidding. congrads on the employment.

BTW, did you ever get that RR decal?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on the new gig...


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep, got the decal and it's on the back of my truck cap, thanks ezbite. Thought I sent you a PM thanking you again, or maybe I just thought to do it and never did. My head's been spinning looking for work, so I might have forgotten. Thanks again. 

Thanks to the rest of ya too. Others in the Erie forum complaining about work and no time for fishing, I was sitting here not working and could seldom afford a trip over so I could fish on unemployment and my wife's income. Now maybe next year I'll be able to make more trips for those 'eyes. That is, if I have time off work. 

You can bet I'll still find time this winter to keep honing my skills as a baitbuilder. I'll still be here to check in every day and post as I go. I just won't be on here *all* day. LOL A little snow on the ground here this morning.

Thanks again guys. Keep posting the great works of art. It's the inspiration to keep me practicing and strive to make the next one even better.

Brian


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

How or who do I need to talk to about getting some stickers/decals for my truck and my future boat??? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wolfhook120 said:


> How or who do I need to talk to about getting some stickers/decals for my truck and my future boat??? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



i go directly to the company's website and just ask thru email. some charge you and some don't. if no reply, go search ebay.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Wolfhook120 said:


> How or who do I need to talk to about getting some stickers/decals for my truck and my future boat??? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Are you talking OGF decal or other? They are right here on OGF MERCHANDISE. Ezbite sent me a ReefRunner decal I've been looking for.


----------

